# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  neverending thread

## Leof

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store.

----------


## flowforever

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling.

----------


## Бармалей

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Barmaley, this topic is only for Russian speakers learning English. Read the disclaimer!   ::  Our job here is to correct their grammar!  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9200 
"The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling." 
ребята, смысль немножко не та. "Утро было облачное когда он закрыл дверь и пошел в книжный магазин по обычнам путям. дождь идет." ? Может быть лучше "The morning was cloudy, he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It started to drizzle"...   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Barmaley, this topic is only for Russian speakers learning English. Read the disclaimer!   Our job here is to correct their grammar!  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9200 
> "The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling." 
> ребята, смысль немножко не та. "Утро было облачное когда он закрыл дверь и пошел в книжный магазин по обычнам путям. дождь идет." ? Может быть лучше "The morning was cloudy, he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It started to drizzle"...

 That's the problem with doing the disclaimer on a third thread! I didn't read it until AFTER I posted!

----------


## ST

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work.

----------


## flowforever

kalinka_vinnie
i was mistaken i want to say this "It started to drizzle" thx a lot))

----------


## Kirill2142

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange think came to his mind
exactly in the book store.

----------


## Kirill2142

I'm sorry 
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It was drizzling. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange think came to his mind exactly in the book store.

----------


## Leof

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange think came to his mind exactly in the book store. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back.

----------


## Kirill2142

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange think came to his mind exactly in the book store. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!

----------


## fortheether

Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work.  
Suggestions for this sentence: 
Suddenly he remembered, that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. 
Suddenly he remembered, what today is.  It is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. 
Scott

----------


## Kirill2142

> Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work.  
> Suggestions for this sentence: 
> Suddenly he remembered, that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. 
> Suddenly he remembered, what today is.  It is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. 
> Scott

 Maybe: Suddenly he remembered, what today was.  It was FRIDAY

----------


## Leof

Remember that you can write only ONE phrase per turn!
Remember to let two other people write two phrases after you!
Thank you for attantive reading the rules.

----------


## ST

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the book store. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered, what today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange think came to his mind exactly in the book store. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cryed.

----------


## translationsnmru

"Suddenly he remembered that it was Friday" - I think that's the way to get this idea across.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today was FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind exactly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
> "Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried.

  OK OK TIME OUT! Let's fix this before going on, allrighty?  ::  
Hehe, doorbells ringing in bookstores? 
--- here is the uncolored version: 
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind exactly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried.

----------


## tdk2fe

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. 
"Had come to his mind exactly in the bookstore" sounds awkward.  Other possible variations that sound better (other than the one above):
"...had come to his mind in the bookstore"
"...had come to his mind right there in the bookstore"
"...had come to his mind upon entering the bookstore"
I dunno, i'm sure the list is endless... 
tdk

----------


## Leof

> The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
> "Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried.

 ok - let's take this one. Please somebody continue.

----------


## flowforever

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy.

----------


## Kirill2142

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy.
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips.

----------


## Leof

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son.

----------


## Kirill2142

> He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore.

 Actually, this is not entirely I meant. What I wanted to say in Russian sounds like this: "Он не мог объяснить, почему такая странная идея (мысль) пришла ему в голову именно в книжном магазине." Your sentence is translated like this: "Он не мог объяснить, почему такая странная идея (мысль) пришла ему в голову так внезапно в книжном магазине" It's different.

----------


## Leof

never mind Kirill! Just wait when somebody add one more phrase and write on.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by tdk2fe  He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore.   Actually, this is not entirely I meant. What I wanted to say in Russian sounds like this: "Он не мог объяснить, почему такая странная идея (мысль) пришла ему в голову именно в книжном магазине." Your sentence is translated like this: "Он не мог объяснить, почему такая странная идея (мысль) пришла ему в голову так внезапно в книжном магазине" It's different.

 Тогда лучше вот так:
He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind right there in the bookstore.[/quote]

----------


## Gordon Freeman

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son.
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!"

----------


## Kirill2142

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind exactly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. 
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events!

----------


## Rtyom

Эй! Нецелесообразно включать предложение Бармалея, так как он не русский! И тем более предложение несерьёзно, как об этом говорил Лев! Давайте удалим его. И ещё: посмотрите на текст внимательнее. У вас несогласовка. Вдруг подумал о пятнице и тут же - ещё быстрее! - очутился в книжном. Исправляем ошибку? 
Кирилл, кажется, закруглил историю плавно.  ::

----------


## flowforever

> У вас несогласовка. Вдруг подумал о пятнице и тут же - ещё быстрее! - очутился в книжном. Исправляем ошибку?

 Почему? Он же был в книжном..и там ему пришла эта идея

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom   У вас несогласовка. Вдруг подумал о пятнице и тут же - ещё быстрее! - очутился в книжном. Исправляем ошибку?   Почему? Он же был в книжном..и там ему пришла эта идея

 По тексту герой собрался в магазин, вышел из дома, вдруг подумал о чём-то. И, как по волшебству, ни с того ни с сего оказывается в пункте назначения и думает далее, что эта мысль ему пришла в магазине? Где тут связь?   ::  Слово "suddenly" тут получается совершенно не в кассу.

----------


## Leof

Давайте писать дальше - а исправим потом. Все продолжаем. Получается очень интересно!

----------


## ReDSanchous

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind exactly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. 
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2!

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by flowforever        Originally Posted by Rtyom   У вас несогласовка. Вдруг подумал о пятнице и тут же - ещё быстрее! - очутился в книжном. Исправляем ошибку?   Почему? Он же был в книжном..и там ему пришла эта идея   По тексту герой собрался в магазин, вышел из дома, вдруг подумал о чём-то. И, как по волшебству, ни с того ни с сего оказывается в пункте назначения и думает далее, что эта мысль ему пришла в магазине? Где тут связь?   Слово "suddenly" тут получается совершенно не в кассу.

 You're right - quite funny  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind exactly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. 
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2!
"No way!" - Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, - "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!"

----------


## Kirill2142

Stop  stop  stop   We've lost the sentences. Here they are:
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!"
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" - Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, - "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!"  
Now go on

----------


## ReDSanchous

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" - Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, - "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright" - said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before.

----------


## Rtyom

Пунктуация в прямой речи в английском не такая.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

I know! But who cares?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

I do.

----------


## Leof

stop and continue please with the following: 
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!"-the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" - shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" - Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, - "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright" - said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. 
thank you!

----------


## ReDSanchous

*Leof*, why don't you continue writing yourself? Who are you waiting for?

----------


## Rtyom

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup.

----------


## ST

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup.
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!"

----------


## Kirill2142

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!"
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director.

----------


## Ramil

А где первоисточник взять? Или это продукт коллективного сочинительства?

----------


## Rtyom

> А где первоисточник взять? Или это продукт коллективного сочинительства?

 Прочитай правила by Leof.

----------


## Ramil

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director.  "They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life.

----------


## Kirill2142

Wait. Dimitry is a character but who is the actor? I suppose they have different names, haven't they?

----------


## Leof

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life.
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a had ache.

----------


## basurero

где русская версия этой темы?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> где русская версия этой темы?

 ты что, слепым стал?   ::    http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9202

----------


## basurero

а понятно. я слепым стал. всяко, почему человек, который начал эту тему постил ее на подфорум для рецензий на книги?   ::

----------


## Gordon Freeman

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a hadache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining.

----------


## Indra

headache

----------


## Rostova

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!"

----------


## Gordon Freeman

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!"
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director.

----------


## Rtyom

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director.
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time!

----------


## flowforever

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time!
 It was a turning-point...John was absolutely determined to carry out his plan...

----------


## Leof

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans...
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappiered and his coffee got cold already.

----------


## Kirill2142

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappiered and his coffee got cold already.
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around.

----------


## Красота-то какая

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already.
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a ...

----------


## Moongazer

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him.
"This project is cancelled!!"  The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, back into...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

YOU HAVE TO WRITE THE WHOLE SENTENCE, NO "..." !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## translationsnmru

Just a little suggestion: this thread needs a Project Manager who would now and then incorporate any corrections suggested by native speakers, spell-check the text, maintain consistency of style (e.g., make sure  that you are using a consistent punctuation style for direct speech etc.).  
I vote for Leof, because he started this thread, and I am a firm believer in the rule that no initiative should be left unpunished.  ::

----------


## Moongazer

> YOU HAVE TO WRITE THE WHOLE SENTENCE, NO "..." !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 _Font size:24 + Font colour:red = anger management_  
Quiet down, Gordon.  Here, I finished the sentence . . . 
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him. 
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props.  _OK now?_

----------


## Gordon Freeman

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him. 
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props. 
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> ...

 Moongazer... are you Russian?
If answer = no -> Read the rules: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9200

----------


## Lt. Columbo

is gordon freeman, the gamesmaster himself, actually russian?  ::   me thinks not

----------


## Chuvak

> is gordon freeman, the gamesmaster himself, actually russian?  I think not

 Why????

----------


## basurero

На самом деле, можно сказать "methinks", и несмотря на то, что это слово устарело, оно, мне кажется, увеличивается в популярности. Я, по меньшей мере, думаю что это прикольное слово.  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> На самом деле, можно сказать "methinks", и несмотря на то, что это слово устарело, оно, мне кажется, увеличивается в популярности. Я, по меньшей мере, думаю что это прикольное слово.

 "Me thinks" is like "My friend and me are going to the cinema"

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Да русский я, посты все мои посмотрите!

----------


## Moongazer

> Originally Posted by Moongazer  ...   Moongazer... are you Russian?
> If answer = no -> Read the rules: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9200

 Gordon pointed out the *'...'* problem already.  I blantantly overlooked rule #1.  I'm a very imaginative type with creative writing and have a tendency to get carried away sometimes.  I'll stop fighting the system and keep things under control in the future.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I wasn't thinking about the "..." problem  ::  Apparently one of the rule is that the Russians write in English in this thread, while the others write in Russian here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9202  
You, being an American, are welcome to join us in the other thread!   ::

----------


## TATY

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him. 
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props. 
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily.
John was a gay, that is to say he liked men, especially men who dressed as women.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Another ignoramous of the rules!   ::   ::  I think this will go on forever!

----------


## Moongazer

_Vinnie,
I evaded the law again . . . yes, another ignoramous of the rules, or just an impulse control problem._  ::   
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him. 
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props. 
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily. 
John was a gay, that is to say he liked men, especially men who dressed as women.   When John pondered such thoughts, they seemed quite inexplicable at first, but the intense and dedicated method-actor who spent countless hours on the film set - while being a huge fan of movies himself, could only relate his real identity to the lead character in _'Breakfast on Pluto'_.

----------


## basurero

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy.
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son.
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!"
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events!
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2!
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!"
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup.
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!"
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director.
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life.
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache.
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!"
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director.
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time!
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans...
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already.
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around.
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him.
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props.
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily.
John was a gay, that is to say he liked men, especially men who dressed as women. When John pondered such thoughts, they seemed quite inexplicable at first, but the intense and dedicated method-actor who spent countless hours on the film set - while being a huge fan of movies himself, could only relate his real identity to the lead character in 'Breakfast on Pluto'. Suddenly, out of nowhere, a man appeared before him, uttering strange words to which John listened in confusion (for he had utterly no idea what the man was talking about) - "only Russians are allowed to post in this thread", the man said vehemently.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

sorry gordon but your user name is so un-russian that i just presumed you weren't from russia. although me thinks is gramatically incorrect you can say it as a  unit because its become an accepted collocation and changes style slightly. its not like making a grammar mistake, ie i not think.

----------


## Красота-то какая

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages!
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy.
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son.
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!"
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events!
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2!
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!"
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup.
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!"
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director.
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life.
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache.
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!"
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director.
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time!
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans...
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already.
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around.
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him.
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props.
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily.
John was a gay, that is to say he liked men, especially men who dressed as women. When John pondered such thoughts, they seemed quite inexplicable at first, but the intense and dedicated method-actor who spent countless hours on the film set - while being a huge fan of movies himself, could only relate his real identity to the lead character in 'Breakfast on Pluto'. Suddenly, out of nowhere, a man appeared before him, uttering strange words to which John listened in confusion (for he had utterly no idea what the man was talking about) - "only Russians are allowed to post in this thread", the man said vehemently.  John hiccuped "ik!" in response to this piece of intelligence, because he suffered from a dreadful hangover and also because he didn't really know what to say.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him. 
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props. 
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily. 
John was a gay, that is to say he liked men, especially men who dressed as women. When John pondered such thoughts, they seemed quite inexplicable at first, but the intense and dedicated method-actor who spent countless hours on the film set - while being a huge fan of movies himself, could only relate his real identity to the lead character in 'Breakfast on Pluto'. Suddenly, out of nowhere, a man appeared before him, uttering strange words to which John listened in confusion (for he had utterly no idea what the man was talking about) - "only Russians are allowed to post in this thread", the man said vehemently. John hiccuped "ik!" in response to this piece of intelligence, because he suffered from a dreadful hangover and also because he didn't really know what to say. Then all the people saw the Aliens!

----------


## Rtyom

Финита ля комедиа.

----------


## Ramil

> Финита ля комедиа.

 Отчего же: 
The morning was cloudy when he locked the door and went by his usual way to the bookstore. It started to drizzle. Unfortunately, "it" wasn't the clouds, but a dog standing on the roof overhead. Suddenly he remembered that today is FRIDAY, and decided to drink some beer after work. He couldn't explain why such a strange thought had come to his mind so suddenly in the bookstore. He stood in the middle of the store, gazing at the shelves when the door bell rang behind his back. He turned round and couldn't believe his eyes. It was his father he hadn't seen for ages! 
"Dimitry, my son!" the old man cried. His face was wet with tears of joy. 
"Where have you been for so many years?" mumbled Dimitry hardly moving his lips. Then they both stood silently just watching each other - the father and the son. 
"Stop, catched!" shouted the director, "Wonderful! wonderful! You have never played like this before!" 
The film was about a man, that had found treasures, hidden by his father-pirate, and the most interesting thing was that the story had been based on the real events! 
Having thought for a few seconds, the director decided to shoot another take: Take 2! 
"No way!" Dimitry said in a disappointed tone, "I shan't say a word before I get my coffee!!" 
"Alright," said the director knowing that if he didn't allow Dimitry to have a cup of coffee, Dimitry wouldn't be able to act as well as he had a few minutes before. He tried to put down one crazy thought that sprang into his mind: Arsenic in the cup. 
"Why, why this damn director so hates me? I never pretend to be a Bradd Pit...but i`m not so bad at all!"- thinking Dimitry, heading to nearby cafe. One thought had come over his mind, he stopped the film and said: "why don't we find treasures, I've heard they really exist!" 
'Oh, damn! What the hell are you talking about?!' bursted up the director. 
"They DO exist. I mean it", said Dmitry, eyeing the red face of the director and thinking that he'd never seen so red a face in his life. 
Thinking that John (this was his real name) felt he has got a headache. 
"I mean, we can use the materials of the story to find it!", John said, his face was shining. "I have already plotted our trip to Siberia!" 
"Is it the center of Russia, lost in Asia?" asked the director. 
Bloody fool, John thought. I'm tired to explain simple things to him all the bloody time! 
It was a turning-point...Jone was strongly opposed to realize all his plans... 
The rain stopped meanwhile, and John suddenly found out that the red-faced director disappeared and his coffee got cold already. 
'What's going on?' thought John, perplexedly gazing around. 
He was no longer in the cafe: the poor actor stood in the middle of a dreary, boundless moor with a cup of cold coffee in one hand; in the other he held a copy of the script the enraged, red-faced director had just rudely handed to him. 
"This project is cancelled!!" The director hollered, "There's no way in hell our budget could ever fund some silly treasure hunt!" He then stormed away, stomping back into the dimly-lit studio past the cameras and props. 
"But I'll manage with all of the problems, I've got money!" said John gaily. 
John was a gay, that is to say he liked men, especially men who dressed as women. When John pondered such thoughts, they seemed quite inexplicable at first, but the intense and dedicated method-actor who spent countless hours on the film set - while being a huge fan of movies himself, could only relate his real identity to the lead character in 'Breakfast on Pluto'. Suddenly, out of nowhere, a man appeared before him, uttering strange words to which John listened in confusion (for he had utterly no idea what the man was talking about) - "only Russians are allowed to post in this thread", the man said vehemently. John hiccuped "ik!" in response to this piece of intelligence, because he suffered from a dreadful hangover and also because he didn't really know what to say. Then all the people saw the Aliens!  John realized that it was nearly an overdose, besides the dope seemed somehow weird...he was standing in the middle of Central Station of Amsterdam without any idea about how or why did he get there from Hamburg with his only posessions at the moment were clothes that he wore  ::

----------

